# Melbourne Cube Day 2011



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi all,

I'd like to propose the following competition:

*Date:* Nov 26, 2011
*Time:* 9:00am to 6:00pm
*City:* Melbourne, Australia
*Venue:* RMIT University (Spiritual Centre)
*Address:* 377 Russell Street, Melbourne VIC 3000
*Website:* http://www.speedcubing.com.au
*Organiser:* RMIT Rubik's Cube Club
*WCA Delegates:* Dene Beardsley and Tim McMahon

*Events:*
2x2 Cube
Rubik's Cube
4x4 Cube
5x5 Cube
6x6 Cube
7x7 Cube
Rubik's Cube: One-handed
Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded

*Possible Events:*
4x4 Cube: Blindfolded
Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
Rubik's Cube: Fewest Moves

*Registration:* http://www.speedcubing.com.au

*Registration Fee:* AU$2, Free (RMIT Students)

Please vote for events that's that you'd like to compete in.

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Tim,
The latvian band that features on alot of my videos that last played in 1987 is reforming and playing a gig on dec 3rd. We have a weekend rehearsal nov 26/27. Is there any chance of moving this one week earlier pretty please?

Cheers - David


----------



## Dene (Sep 3, 2011)

I should point out: the alternative to having 4BLD, multi, or FMC, is more rounds of other more popular puzzles.



fazdad said:


> Hi Tim,
> The latvian band that features on alot of my videos that last played in 1987 is reforming and playing a gig on dec 3rd. We have a weekend rehearsal nov 26/27. Is there any chance of moving this one week earlier pretty please?
> 
> Cheers - David


 
Aren't exams during that time in November?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeh - my bad - exams are on the week before. Looks like Ill have to miss this one....


----------



## Florian (Sep 3, 2011)

The Day is pretty bad for me too. The Day before is last day of Year 11 therefor i would be pretty exhausted. One week earlier would be good, because i know i'll have time as all my friends have to learn for exams.

@Dene Year 11 exams are the weeks before that weekend, year 10 after. I don't know when uni-exams are.


----------



## sauso (Sep 3, 2011)

So long as it isn't the 12th or 13th i'm in. Going to be in Bali.


----------



## pappas (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm good for any weekend as exams arent really high on my priority list. I may leave early because I'll probably have basketball.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2011)

I see you took note of my additional comments when making the poll


----------



## JasonK (Sep 3, 2011)

Damn, you changed it from a perfect weekend to during my schoolies  Looks like I won't be coming.


----------



## toastman (Sep 3, 2011)

Pencil me in! I had a blast at the nationals.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 4, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Hi Tim,
> The latvian band that features on alot of my videos that last played in 1987 is reforming and playing a gig on dec 3rd. We have a weekend rehearsal nov 26/27. Is there any chance of moving this one week earlier pretty please?
> 
> Cheers - David



I originally planned for the 19th but I'm not too sure if this was clashing with exams. Are they mostly wrapping up exams by the 25th of November (Friday) or would they be over by the 18th of November?

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 4, 2011)

TimMc said:


> I originally planned for the 19th but I'm not too sure if this was clashing with exams. Are they mostly wrapping up exams by the 25th of November (Friday) or would they be over by the 18th of November?
> 
> Tim.


 I should've checked with faz before I posted. He doesnt want it on the 19th because of exams. So I have to send a substitute camera person.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 4, 2011)

Make sure it's a good cameraman!


----------



## andojay (Sep 6, 2011)

26th is perfect! 
2 weeks after last possible exam
actually gives me time to practice before hand

.. err more rounds! :tu= more work on the day (writing up scorecards, i dont' mind) 
however i won't mind you guys doing FMC or mbld = possilble less work lol.


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 6, 2011)

Is anyone around the age of 12 going to go? Coz I feel different with older kids ;o


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 6, 2011)

AsianCubing said:


> Is anyone around the age of 12 going to go? Coz I feel different with older kids ;o


 
I'm 13.


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh ok, anyway, I might be going coz it's one day before my birthday 

Edit: Btw, if my mate just wants to come and watch, he just has to pay $2?


----------



## Florian (Sep 6, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> I'm 13.


 
What?? I thought you would be older


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 6, 2011)

Florian said:


> What?? I thought you would be older


 *awkward silence*


----------



## JasonK (Sep 6, 2011)

Florian said:


> What?? I thought you would be older


 
You're not the only one


----------



## Dene (Sep 6, 2011)

AsianCubing said:


> Oh ok, anyway, I might be going coz it's one day before my birthday
> 
> Edit: Btw, if my mate just wants to come and watch, he just has to pay $2?


 
Of course not, anyone can come and watch for free! Bring as many friends as you like, just don't make unnecessary noise


----------



## sauso (Sep 8, 2011)

i still can't believe Cameron is on;y 13.... I thought you were at elast 15.


----------



## Luigimamo (Sep 8, 2011)

sounds good i might come,
i haven't touched a cube since nationals 2010 D:
comeback maybe?


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 8, 2011)

I never knew Cameron was 13 either. Im 14 lol

I hope to get a good avg at Melbourne Cube Day and Worlds 

Looking forward to both of them =D


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2011)

You're 14? wat O_O
Goals: sub 22 OH average, sub 58 4x4 average.
Prediction: Not doing any practise, getting sup 25 OH, and 1:00.0x 4x4x4 average with a shittonne of parity.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 8, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> You're 14? wat O_O


 
yep, 14

I changed from yau to reduction for 4x4 but I'm still failing at it lol
Main practice is 3x3 for me and I've gotten quite a bit of sub 10s today


----------



## Florian (Sep 8, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> yep, 14
> 
> I changed from yau to reduction for 4x4 but I'm still failing at it lol
> Main practice is 3x3 for me and I've gotten quite a bit of sub 10s today


 
got a PLL-Skip sub 8 today


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 8, 2011)

Florian said:


> got a PLL-Skip sub 8 today


 
lol, got a sub 8 couple days ago


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 8, 2011)

You guys are fast ;o


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Sep 8, 2011)

Florian said:


> got a PLL-Skip sub 8 today


 Yay! Congrats


----------



## Luigimamo (Sep 9, 2011)

woah, people have gotten way faster since i quit ...


----------



## Florian (Sep 9, 2011)

For the next poster:
I liked the Andrea-on-a-cube-poster much more then the last one, however we had that already so we should put me on a cube


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 10, 2011)

Florian said:


> For the next poster:
> I liked the Andrea-on-a-cube-poster much more then the last one, however we had that already so we should put me on a cube


 
+1
Though I think Josh with googly eyes could work.


----------



## jickC8 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey tim hav u sent mi order yet?
It was for jimmy chan
I've sent u pm and emails but u havent replied to any of them


----------



## Dene (Sep 10, 2011)

jickC8 said:


> Hey tim hav u sent mi order yet?
> It was for jimmy chan
> I've sent u pm and emails but u havent replied to any of them


 
Hey Tim, have you sent my order yet? It was for Jimmy Chan. I've sent you (a) PM(s) and emails but you haven't replied to any of them.


You're welcome.


----------



## jickC8 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ay I was still half asleep when I posted that


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 10, 2011)

jickC8 said:


> Hey tim hav u sent mi order yet?
> It was for jimmy chan
> I've sent u pm and emails but u havent replied to any of them


 
I haven't sent it, the payment arrived on Friday after the post office was closed. Read your emails.


----------



## Dene (Sep 10, 2011)

jickC8 said:


> Ay I was still half asleep when I posted that


 
I find it odd that when you're half asleep you forget how to spell the most basic words in the English language. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm very nervous about going to my first competition! ;]
Hopefully all goes well.

Also, will anyone be selling any cubes or lubix? ;]


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 10, 2011)

Andy Zhang usually sells cubes in Melbourne Competitions, maybe pm him if he's selling?


----------



## sauso (Sep 11, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> Andy Zhang usually sells cubes in Melbourne Competitions, maybe pm him if he's selling?


 
Or Tim Major. I've brought of Tim and his service is excellent.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 11, 2011)

oops, forgot to mention Tim lol

(Tim if you're reading, i didn't forget to mention you on purpose)

edit:
lol, Tim's been successful with my request 1 out of 3 comps haha

in the end i did manage to get the cubes from him


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 11, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> oops, forgot to mention Tim lol
> 
> (Tim if you're reading, i didn't forget to mention you on purpose)
> 
> ...


 
Haha, I thought that was why you didn't mention me, I've ****ed up 
But it's 2/3, you just got it after rather than before.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 11, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Haha, I thought that was why you didn't mention me, I've ****ed up
> But it's 2/3, you just got it after rather than before.


 
lol, 1.5 out of 3 because..

1st time, no white guhong, turned out there was. *fail*
2nd time, didn't bring request, brought it later *half*
3rd, brought request, good job *one point*

haha


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like i'm going to this competition ;]

Don't know if I should do OH and/or 4x4 ;o

Haven't learnt the last alg for 4x4 and can't complete J perm-b for oh D:


----------



## aronpm (Sep 12, 2011)

AsianCubing said:


> Looks like i'm going to this competition ;]
> 
> Don't know if I should do OH and/or 4x4 ;o
> 
> Haven't learnt the last alg for 4x4 and can't complete J perm-b for oh D:


 You've got a while to learn them, don't worry.


----------



## Mal (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm coming from all the way from Sydney to compete!!


----------



## TimMc (Sep 15, 2011)

There's an issue where the venue is unavailable between 2pm and 4pm :-/


----------



## Mal (Sep 15, 2011)

Why is it unavailable?


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 15, 2011)

I have signed up for the comp, but I have forgotten to tick 4x4. Am I able to tick it somehow? Or is it too bad for me? D:


----------



## pappas (Sep 15, 2011)

AsianCubing said:


> I have signed up for the comp, but I have forgotten to tick 4x4. Am I able to tick it somehow? Or is it too bad for me? D:


 
TimMc will probably see this and tick it for you but I'd recomend sending him a PM and just ask politely.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 15, 2011)

TimMc said:


> There's an issue where the venue is unavailable between 2pm and 4pm :-/


 
if it's unavailable, does it mean we go hang out somewhere else or what?


----------



## andojay (Sep 15, 2011)

TimMc said:


> There's an issue where the venue is unavailable between 2pm and 4pm :-/


 
We could always hire the BBQ area and have a big long lunch. or finish at 1pm or 1.30pm and finish the the comp on Sunday (if available)

or have it completely in another room that is available on that day..
eg. class room or a lecture room 
or University Function .. or outside.. in the Alumini Courtyard... (if possible?)


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2011)

But Aron has found cheap flights if one day 

Have you looked into the MSO2010 venue? That place pwns.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 15, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> But Aron has found cheap flights if one day
> 
> Have you looked into the MSO2010 venue? That place pwns.


 I didn't even check flights leaving Monday yet


----------



## Dene (Sep 15, 2011)

Tim: different venue then? Surely you can get somewhere else.


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Have you looked into the MSO2010 venue? That place pwns.


 
Yes yes yes.


----------



## Mal (Sep 16, 2011)

I need it to be only on Saturday otherwise I can't go.


----------



## Mal (Sep 16, 2011)

I can only come if it is on Saturday only.


----------



## Julian (Sep 16, 2011)

Mal said:


> I need it to be only on Saturday otherwise I can't go.


 


Mal said:


> I can only come if it is on Saturday only.


So if it was also on Sunday you wouldn't be able to go on Saturday...?


----------



## Mal (Sep 16, 2011)

No it has to be only on Saturday only.


----------



## Dene (Sep 18, 2011)

Mal said:


> No it has to be only on Saturday only.


 
ya we get it but it still doesn't make any sense.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 20, 2011)

The venue has changed to the RMIT Cafeteria. It's normally not open but we'll have it open for the competition. 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 20, 2011)

Cool, that's a huge venue.
Will fat chips be open? I assume no but I can always hope.


----------



## Dene (Sep 21, 2011)

Apparently all food places will be closed. It's going to be a nice venue though with nice comfortable seating. Much more roomy and family friendly I think.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 21, 2011)

Sounds awesome.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 21, 2011)

Sounds magnificent.


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 21, 2011)

Anyone have directions or anything?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 24, 2011)

Zane and his marvelous connotations.


AsianCubing said:


> Anyone have directions or anything?


Melbourne Central train station diagonally across -> Big green sculpture building (RMIT). If you're looking across at RMIT you take the left main street (I would give you the name but I can't remember). Go about 10-20 metres down then turn right, taking you straight to the cafeteria. There should be signs up.


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol, I'll try to remember this. 
Thanks Tim


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 24, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Zane and his marvelous connotations.


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sounds alright for a venue. Is there any pictures of it?
Also how far away is it from the spiritual centre where the comp was going to be hold?


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 24, 2011)

Lmao, im gonna get lost D:


----------



## TimMc (Sep 25, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Sounds alright for a venue. Is there any pictures of it?
> Also how far away is it from the spiritual centre where the comp was going to be hold?



I'll put some more details up about the venue later. There should be access from Bowen Street (near the basketball court outside). There's also another entrance from Swanston Street just as you walk past the green building (Storey Hall).

The venue is much easier to find than the spiritual centre...

Tim.


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll probably have to bring a friend, may be bored for a bit D: Since first time meeting everyone


----------



## Mal (Sep 26, 2011)

Im coming i just registered!


----------



## Mal (Sep 27, 2011)

Could post some pictures of the venue?


----------



## Faz (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmit/4873472325/







That's just one tiny section of it.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd like to propose the following changes to the events being held:

Add 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded
Add Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
Drop Rubik's Cube: Fewest Moves

A schedule will be posted in the coming weeks (probably drafted up while in Thailand).

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2011)

Boooooo nooooo. I don't mind multi, but definitely not FMC please. It's just a waste of an hour, no one here is good at it. I bet people would want more rounds of other events than FMC.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 29, 2011)

Blind events be more exciting to watch?


----------



## aronpm (Sep 29, 2011)

Or there's the possibility of WRs for bld. (but not 4bld, no point holding it)


----------



## TimMc (Sep 30, 2011)

Hmm, maybe a limit 10 people for FMC?

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 30, 2011)

Tim, can you add me to 3x3 Blind?


----------



## TimMc (Sep 30, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> Tim, can you add me to 3x3 Blind?



Done.

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks for that


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 30, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Hmm, maybe a limit 10 people for FMC?
> 
> Tim.


 
Just wondering, how would that help? It would still be a waste of an hour IMO no matter how many competitors are in it


----------



## TimMc (Oct 1, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Just wondering, how would that help? It would still be a waste of an hour IMO no matter how many competitors are in it



To avoid having two groups taking up 2 hours... but yeah.... -1 hour :-/

Tim.


----------



## Florian (Oct 1, 2011)

You should drop 7x7 i think


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2011)

I was under the impression this was an one day comp. Can't have *that* many events.

More people volunteer this time kk. We need a bigger team.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2011)

TimMc said:


> *Events:*
> 2x2 Cube
> Rubik's Cube
> 4x4 Cube
> ...


 
7x7 if we have time and interest (in reality we will have 7x7 if Dene wants it <_<)


----------



## Dene (Oct 1, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 7x7 if we have time and interest (in reality we will have 7x7 if Dene wants it <_<)


 
Damn straight we'll have 7x7. At least we have someone that is potential WR for it, unlike FMC, which no one in Australia even seriously practises. If someone can show that they put in the effort and hard work to deserve a shot at it then we'll do it for them. Otherwise I don't want to have to deal with slowly going over and over another 10 pages of stupid FMC solves that don't even work.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2011)

Who seriously practices, who has world record potential. Seriously Faz ain't that great (in comparison) at 7x7.
We've had FMC at 2 comps, 7x7 at way more, but a similar amount of competitors and time used.
I'm sick off being assigned 7x7 scrambler, if it was that or FMC checking I'd certainly pick the latter.
The only person I know who seriously practices is Braden Helmer. Do you do more than a solve a day? I think the answer to this is no.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 1, 2011)

Florian said:


> You should drop 7x7 i think


 
7x7 wont take up much time with a cut-off of 6 minutes, 10 stations running, and 6 competitors registered... ~ 30 minutes?

Given that FMC would take an hour, would it be worth running it in parallel with another event(s)?

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2011)

Tim, we rarely have 5 stations fully running, for 10 stations you need 10 judges, runners and 2 scramblers.
13/35~ people.
And FMC only needs 1 judge, and it can be whoever is entering data.

Edit: Dene, the world record FMCers wouldn't be considered the best, scramble and luck matters.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 1, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Tim, we rarely have 5 stations fully running, for 10 stations you need 10 judges, runners and 2 scramblers.



Yeah, we may need to split some groups up so that experienced cubers may help out:
Dene	21
Feliks	11
TimMc	11
TimMajor	9
Alastair	8
Andrea	8
CameronS	8
Jake	8
Jeremy	8
Zane	8
Nick	7
Robert	6
Florian	5
Kirt	4
Andy	3
CameronD	3
Michael	3
...

Tim.


----------



## Mal (Oct 1, 2011)

The venue looks great. And I would prefer no FMC.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 1, 2011)

@TimMc,
When will you the schedule up? ;]


----------



## Florian (Oct 1, 2011)

TimMc said:


> I'd like to propose the following changes to the events being held:
> 
> Add 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded
> Add Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
> ...


 
Read the thread before replying to it!!!


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## Mal (Oct 2, 2011)

Will there be alot of people watching like at the last competition?


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 2, 2011)

Mal said:


> Will there be alot of people watching like at the last competition?


Nowhere near as much.


----------



## Mal (Oct 2, 2011)

Good!


----------



## TimMc (Oct 2, 2011)

There's a draft of the schedule up here:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/MelbourneCubeDay2011/schedule/

It's currently scheduled with the option of mbf or fmc. bf4 is currently dropped. Future revisions of the schedule might change this.

Tim.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't understand the cut off times? :S

So you have to be below 40s for OH? and 1m30s for 4x4?


----------



## Julian (Oct 2, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> I don't understand the cut off times? :S
> 
> So you have to be below 40s for OH? and 1m30s for 4x4?


Scroll down.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 2, 2011)

O thanks, I get it now ;]

Edit: If I get past the cut off time, I don't finish my average of 5?


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 2, 2011)

You get two attempt to beat that time. if not you can't finish your average.


----------



## Mal (Oct 2, 2011)

Can you change the OH to 55 seconds cause I average sub 45!


----------



## JasonK (Oct 2, 2011)

Mal said:


> Can you change the OH to 55 seconds cause I average sub 45!


 
They're not going to change the cutoffs just for you. Getting sub-40 OH is not that difficult - if you actually care about OH enough to want to compete in it then you'll be able to get sub-40 in the next 2 months.


----------



## Mal (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok it's just I don't want to come last! And I practice OH alot, I have had a 37.39 average of 5 before!


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 2, 2011)

It doesn't really matter if you come last, it only matters if you have fun and meet other people with the same interest as you ;]

Edit: I'm slower in than you in OH also..


----------



## Mal (Oct 2, 2011)

Your right!


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 2, 2011)

So what cubes are everyone using?


----------



## Mal (Oct 2, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> So what cubes are everyone using?


 
2x2: Lan Lan
3x3: Zhanchi
3x3 OH: Zhanchi
4x4: Dayan+MF8


----------



## Florian (Oct 2, 2011)

MultiBlind:ZhanChi+ZhanChi+(Guhong)
FMoves: ZhanChi+ZhanChi+GuHong
2x2: I need to buy a WitTwo next MeetUp
3x3: ZhanChi
3x3OH: ZhanChi
3x3BF: ZhanChi
4x4: Dayan+Mf8
5x5: ShenShou
6x6: Maybe i'll buy a ShenShou, don't have a 6x6 yet

By replying i got the motivation for a MultiBlind attempt, wish me luck. (just two)
L R D' B L2 B L D' B' R D' R' L F2 D B D R2 D' B2 U' F B L R'
D2 U F2 B L2 R2 U R' D F U' B D2 B' R2 L' F U2 F R U' R U2 D B 

Feel free to train with me


----------



## Mal (Oct 2, 2011)

Florian said:


> MultiBlind:ZhanChi+ZhanChi+(Guhong)
> FMoves: ZhanChi+ZhanChi+GuHong
> 2x2: I need to buy a WitTwo next MeetUp
> 3x3: ZhanChi
> ...


 
Good Luck!


----------



## Florian (Oct 2, 2011)

1. 14:02.53 super-safe with 10min Memo. I'll do the same on MelbCubeDay to have time for FewestMoves


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 2, 2011)

Im new to this Melbourne Meetup system, do you have a meetup system? (every fortnight, etc.)

So when is our next meetup?


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 2, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> Im new to this Melbourne Meetup system, do you have a meetup system? (every fortnight, etc.)
> 
> So when is our next meetup?


Melbourne meet ups are discussed here as you know.
There's not really any meet up system, generally once every fortnight or 3 weeks. Not sure when the next one will be.


----------



## Mal (Oct 3, 2011)

I wish I lived in Melbourne, then I could go to every meet up.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 3, 2011)

Lmao, I was suppose to post that in Speedcubing in Melbourne thread :S

Thanks Zane anyway ;]


----------



## Florian (Oct 3, 2011)

I ordered a SS6x6 so could you please register me for it.
And register me for 7x7 i'll borrow a cube from somebody


----------



## Mal (Oct 3, 2011)

Florian I sent you a PM.


----------



## Dene (Oct 3, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Who seriously practices, who has world record potential. Seriously Faz ain't that great (in comparison) at 7x7.
> We've had FMC at 2 comps, 7x7 at way more, but a similar amount of competitors and time used.
> I'm sick off being assigned 7x7 scrambler, if it was that or FMC checking I'd certainly pick the latter.
> The only person I know who seriously practices is Braden Helmer. Do you do more than a solve a day? I think the answer to this is no.


 
I once put a huge amount of practise into 7x7. At the moment I don't cube so much so I don't put as much time into it, but when I do practise 6x6 is priority, and that lends towards 7x7 practise. I don't know why you would ever be assigned 7x7 scrambler; I should always do everyone except for my own solves which Faz scrambles. And no, I no longer do more than one solve a day on any puzzle. But I used to do averages of 12 every day and I worked my butt of to get to the speed that I'm at. 

Interesting to hear that Braden actually practises. What numbers does he get? If he gets good it would be worth hosting the event occasionally for him. But I will stress that FMC is a logistical nightmare from our point of view, whereas 7x7 is much easier managed. It could always be run on the side of course, while other events are going. The only problem is that no one else takes control at competitions so I run everything and therefore while I'm busy on 7x7 nothing else gets done. I am happy to run FMC, multi, 6 and 7 all at the same time in the morning, and people can choose only one of either FMC, multi, or 6+7 (in the case that someone finishes multi early then they may attempt 6+7). Of course to do this we need to organise FMC and someone to judge for a whole hour and someone to mark the solves. If you're prepared to organise that then I don't care what you do, just set up on a side table or two and go for it. 

We can't deny that these are all time consuming events. We have to prioritise more popular events and more rounds of those events, i.e. 3x3, OH, 2x2, 4x4. If you want to make my suggestion work (by dealing with FMC on the day) then I'm happy to try it.


----------



## Florian (Oct 3, 2011)

I like the solution with FMC and Multi at the same time, therefor people who are finished with Multi do have something to and are not loud and distract the competitors.

But i would love to have a second Round of 5x5 as it's the only event that i'm practising for


----------



## primecuber (Oct 3, 2011)

Interesting to hear that Braden actually practises. What numbers does he get? 

Hey dene right now i am averaging around 7:45 to 8:15 but you dont have to do 6 and 7 if its to much of a hassle!


----------



## Dene (Oct 4, 2011)

primecuber said:


> Interesting to hear that Braden actually practises. What numbers does he get?
> 
> Hey dene right now i am averaging around 7:45 to 8:15 but you dont have to do 6 and 7 if its to much of a hassle!


 
Ooooh I thought he meant you practise FMC. 

Well if no one actually practises FMC I see no reason to do it whatsoever.

Florian: I don't see what you mean? You would either do FMC or multi, not both.


----------



## Florian (Oct 4, 2011)

Why can't i do my 2/2 Multi at start and when i'm finished i start with doing FMC?


----------



## Dene (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it may be possible to arrange it the other way around, and have you do FMC first and if you finish early then have time for multi. If we do FMC there is no way I'm letting anyone start late, it would create an unfair environment for others competing in the event. I will talk to Tim about what we can arrange.


----------



## Florian (Oct 4, 2011)

So what you want to say is that at 9:00 i start FMC and then i do FMC until 9:30 so that i've time for my 2 MultiBlind attempts?
I would be fine whis that


----------



## Dene (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I mean if we're going to do FMC (which I still oppose) and multi then I guess we could try and arrange it. But I need to discuss it with Tim, and someone needs to take control of organising FMC on the day.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 4, 2011)

Florian said:


> So what you want to say is that at 9:00 i start FMC and then i do FMC until 9:30 so that i've time for my 2 MultiBlind attempts?
> I would be fine whis that


 
We don't have access to the venue before 9am so setup and registration will take place between 9am and 9:30am. 

Tim.


----------



## ojzcroc (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll be there. hope to get a sub thirty time on the 3x3. my best previous was 30.28, butr i got a new cube.


----------



## Dene (Oct 5, 2011)

To Florian:
I discussed the possibility of doing FMC followed by multi and Tim (McMahon) outright dismissed the idea. So basically, you cannot do that. All competitors will have to choose between FMC or multi (or neither) and leave the other one for another time. I would suggest doing FMC this time and multi later, because we will likely do multi at every competition we hold, but rarely FMC. If you have any issues you will have to bring them up with Tim.

Tim Major: 
Ok so we are going to include FMC in the schedule given someone takes control of the event on the day and ensures everything happens smoothly. I suggest either you take up that responsibility or ensure that someone else will do it. The person that takes control of the event must be at the venue plenty early to help set up tables in preparation for the event. They need to ensure that every competitor in the event is there at least 5 minutes early or else they are disqualified from the event. They need to ensure that every competitor is 100% familiar with the regulations for the event, and I strongly recommend preparing a list of things to tell the competitors before the event starts to make sure there are no issues (this would include things such as "go to the toilet now because you can't leave during the event unless you submit your solution early" and "please write your name on your paper that will have your solution from it RIGHT NOW so that no one submits a nameless solution"). Also, Tim and I both agreed that mobile phones would be held safe for competitors during the event to make doubly sure there are no issues with cheating; neither of us think that someone will cheat, however it's just easier to do this as an extra precaution and will help protect those competitors that comply from the threat of being accused of cheating, and it's not as if competitors would need their phone during the event anyway. The person that takes control of FMC would also need to ensure that there is a judge who knows the regulations and is happy to judge the event for the entire hour (Tim McMahon has suggested that he is prepared to judge). Also, someone would have to mark every solution CAREFULLY and do so many times over to ensure that they have come to the absolute correct judgement of that solution. If that person is someone that competes then they would have to have their own solution judged by someone else competent. These are just some suggestions, but there are probably many more things that could be done to ensure that there are absolutely no issues with the running of FMC on the day. If I think of anything else that I think is important I will relay that information to you through this thread. Otherwise it will be up to you or the person that takes on the role to get everything sorted.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2011)

I can't take control on FMC. I am competing, (I'm actually going to practise a bit to get as good as I used to be) however, I can test solutions if TimMc sees fit. Once mine is checked I could check everyone else's? If I say one doesn't work, then someone else could check to confirm.
I need to go now, but I need to stress I can't judge, or organise anything FMC related. I remember when I did the weeklies I averaged low thirties, and I think my pb outside the weeklies was 26. It's low maintenance, whoever is doing data entry just needs to glance up every now and then, and we just need to space competitors out.
Gotta go, we can discuss it at the meetup on Friday.
Tim.

Edit: Perhaps give the competitor a slip with a slot for name, and 80 boxes for moves (the legal limit). If a competitors hand writing is hard to read, and another official also can't make sense of it, the result should be DNF. The slip would be attached to the working out.
They would submit;

Name:
Movecount:
Solution in neat standard notation.: _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ etc (80).
Confirmation by official:
Confirmed movecount:

And their working out sheet.

Keep a pen out of my reach if you think I'll change people who beat me wrongly. If I say it's wrong, or their movecount is different to what it actually is, then you/Tim could check. This way I can do the bulk of the work, without possibility for cheating.


----------



## Dene (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes well this is the sort of organisation I mean. I mean, obviously you can't judge or control things once you start competing, but I need someone to organise all competitors and make sure everything is prepared before the event starts. The judge would have to take control once it is actually time for the event to start. I would just like you (or someone else) to prepare a list of things and to go over them before the event and to make sure every competitor is ready to go and understands the event properly etc.


----------



## Florian (Oct 5, 2011)

Then kick me out of FMC.

I can check the soltions if you want. We should devide the checking by the people who are doing MultiBlind, so that it is faster


----------



## TimMc (Oct 6, 2011)

Florian said:


> Then kick me out of FMC.
> 
> I can check the soltions if you want. We should devide the checking by the people who are doing MultiBlind, so that it is faster


 
I'll end up double-checking all the solutions.

Tim.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Oct 7, 2011)

one day the melbourne comps will be organised properly and actually work.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 7, 2011)

Perhaps we could remind everyone of the following two WCA regulations?

1e2) All competitors should be available for judging, if needed by organisation team. Penalty: disqualification of the competitor for the competition.

1f2) All competitors should be available for scrambling, if needed by organisation team. Penalty: disqualification of the competitor for the competition.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 7, 2011)

Perhaps we could remind everyone of the following two WCA regulations?

1e2) All competitors should be available for judging, if needed by organisation team. Penalty: disqualification of the competitor for the competition.

1f2) All competitors should be available for scrambling, if needed by organisation team. Penalty: disqualification of the competitor for the competition.


----------



## Dene (Oct 7, 2011)

BruceCubing28 said:


> one day the melbourne comps will be organised properly and actually work.


 
And what problems do you have with our competitions? And may I ask what experience do you have from other competitions that makes you feel this way? Provide information or be quiet please.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 7, 2011)

Dene said:


> And what problems do you have with our competitions?



I do believe that failure to invoke 1e2 and 1f2 on experienced competitors may be partly an issue...

Tim.


----------



## Florian (Oct 7, 2011)

Last competetion wasn't bad with judges i think!
I didn't had the issue that there were no judge for me


----------



## Florian (Oct 11, 2011)

Just realised that there are only cubic puzzles (counting a V-7 as a cubic puzzle).


----------



## pappas (Oct 11, 2011)

Florian said:


> Just realised that there are only cubic puzzles (counting a V-7 as a cubic puzzle).


 
haha, I remember this happened to me last year.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 11, 2011)

Florian said:


> Just realised that there are only cubic puzzles (counting a V-7 as a cubic puzzle).


 
I guess that's why it's called Melbourne *Cube* Day


----------



## Mal (Oct 13, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> I guess that's why it's called Melbourne *Cube* Day


 
Yeah


----------



## Florian (Oct 18, 2011)

It's just a thought but couldn't it be possible that we get Top10 Podium?

We need a sum of 30.4 or lower.
Cuber#1 Average=11-x
Cuber#2 Average=11-z
Faz Average=8.4+x+z

x and z can be negative


----------



## Mal (Oct 18, 2011)

Top 10 would be cool!


----------



## nathan3089 (Oct 19, 2011)

Can some tell me why there are never completions in Sydney.
I'm only 11 so I can't go to to Melbourne or Perth 
This whole year there hasn't been a single Sydney competition


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 19, 2011)

@nathan3089
Other people in Sydney can start a competition if they know how. Go to the "Speedcubing in Sydney" thread.


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 20, 2011)

Just Wondering, would anyone want to do some juggling at MCD. I can do 4 ball fountain and some 3 balls tricks.

Also, Is there anyone going that are good at other manipulation sports eg; yoyoing, pen spinning, foot bagging, Card Manipulation etc

IMO, it would be quite cool for people to show some of their other talents besides cubing.


----------



## pappas (Oct 20, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Just Wondering, would anyone want to do some juggling at MCD. I can do 4 ball fountain and some 3 balls tricks.
> 
> Also, Is there anyone going that are good at other manipulation sports eg; yoyoing, pen spinning, foot bagging, Card Manipulation etc
> 
> IMO, it would be quite cool for people to show some of their other talents besides cubing.


 
Quite a few people can do some basic pen spinning, and I can do some card tricks (havent practised in ages). Ninja is extremely good at card tricks and also does card flourishes? (dont know what to call it its like card juggling or something). Anyway I might not be going its 50/50.


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 20, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Quite a few people can do some basic pen spinning, and I can do some card tricks (havent practised in ages). Ninja is extremely good at card tricks and also does card flourishes? (don't know what to call it its like card juggling or something). Anyway I might not be going its 50/50.


 
I'll find it interesting seeing card flourishing. It's annoying living in a small town where I'm pretty much the only guy who do these things.


----------



## nathan3089 (Oct 20, 2011)

No one on the Speedcubing in sydney thread is talking about doing anything


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2011)

I probably shouldn't be saying this because it may get your hopes up, and isn't confirmed but;
A comp is being organised sometime in March or May I think. They don't have a venue but they're scheduling it inbetween 2 Melbourne comps so there's no collision like there was with Perth.

Edit: Rob, race 2 ball in OH solving cube in other?
I can do 3 ball patterns and shower/fountain, 4 ball wimp pattern and the normal way but badly, and 5 ball flash. I only have 3 so I can't practice at home.


----------



## chris w (Oct 20, 2011)

What Tim said^ 
We struggled about getting a venue for sometime earlier this year, so the comp fell apart. Hopefully this time everything goes well.
EDIT: more on topic i might be able to come, but like the whole week before i think im on schoolies and im fairly sure that wont positively affect my cubing..


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 20, 2011)

what do you mean 'not talking about doing anything', theres been 2 meetups that've happened lol


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Edit: Rob, race 2 ball in OH solving cube in other?
> I can do 3 ball patterns and shower/fountain, 4 ball wimp pattern and the normal way but badly, and 5 ball flash. I only have 3 so I can't practice at home.


 
OK, Do you want to verse each other unofficially at MCD?


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 24, 2011)

TimMc said:


> I originally planned for the 19th but I'm not too sure if this was clashing with exams. Are they mostly wrapping up exams by the 25th of November (Friday) or would they be over by the 18th of November?
> 
> Tim.



Tim, just realised the comp date was changed to 26th of Nov from your original date of 19th Nov. My Mom organized and already paid for flight and hotel bookings as soon as we saw the 19th Nov comp date you posted in speedcubing.com.au sometime in August (prior to this thread). 

Changing our flight & hotel arrangements will be VERY COSTLY!  

Can you change the comp date back to the original, ie, 19 November? Pls...

Need your response asap.
Thanks


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 24, 2011)

@kirtpro
What hotel are you staying at?


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 24, 2011)

hotel near rmit


----------



## aronpm (Oct 24, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> Can you change the comp date back to the original, ie, 19 November? Pls...


 
Other people have tickets for the 26th...


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Other people have tickets for the 26th...


 
Like me, Aron check your PM's.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 24, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> Need your response asap


 
Sorry, I'm unable to change the date. There's some international and interstate competitors and the venue was tricky to book. Is the flight change $40 per ticket? I can try to cover some of it...

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 24, 2011)

If that's the case, I understand. For 2 tickets, Virgin Australia's change or cancellation is $60 per ticket... Any help is most appreciated as prices for 26th Nov are more expensive now compared to booking way ahead of time. Plus, we're hoping our hotel agrees to change dates without much cost. Thanks again.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 24, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> If that's the case, I understand. For 2 tickets, Virgin Australia's change or cancellation is $60 per ticket... Any help is most appreciated as prices for 26th Nov are more expensive now compared to booking way ahead of time. Plus, we're hoping our hotel agrees to change dates without much cost. Thanks again.


 
I've just taken the discussion to email...

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2011)

Florian said:


> It's just a thought but couldn't it be possible that we get Top10 Podium?
> 
> We need a sum of 30.4 or lower.
> Cuber#1 Average=11-x
> ...


 
And it helps that Durben is registered. His comp average is sub 10.
So maybe 8+10+11
Best case scenario 7+9+10 (notice Kirt's WC times?)
We could get 1st


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2011)

Wtf and Joshua Li is registered too? Cool


----------



## Durben (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm still applying for a VISA. Haha.


----------



## Florian (Oct 30, 2011)

Would be awesome when you'd come, even when my chances for podium places would shrink


----------



## Mal (Nov 1, 2011)

Is anyone selling or willing to trade on Melbourne Cube Day? I know Faz is but any one else?


----------



## Florian (Nov 2, 2011)

Tim Major of course and maybe andy is selling some cubes


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 2, 2011)

Tim, please add me to 5x5.

Thanks ;]


----------



## Mal (Nov 2, 2011)

Florian said:


> Tim Major of course and maybe andy is selling some cubes


 
I will be buying HEAPS off Andy and quite a few off Tim Major just ask them. But I mean anyone else?


----------



## Florian (Nov 2, 2011)

just say which cubes you need and then somebody may answer. 
Why do you want to buy from 10 different people?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 2, 2011)

Mal said:


> I will be buying HEAPS off Andy and quite a few off Tim Major just ask them. But I mean anyone else?


 
There wont be any stalls setup at the competition for selling puzzles (whether second-hand or new). I wouldn't really encourage competitors to bring heaps of puzzles to the competition that they don't intend on using. I usually end up with half a dozen puzzles that people leave behind by mistake and eventually have to find a way to return them... :-/

Tim.


----------



## Mal (Nov 2, 2011)

TimMc said:


> There wont be any stalls setup at the competition for selling puzzles (whether second-hand or new). I wouldn't really encourage competitors to bring heaps of puzzles to the competition that they don't intend on using. I usually end up with half a dozen puzzles that people leave behind by mistake and eventually have to find a way to return them... :-/
> 
> Tim.



I know there won't be any stalls set up.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 3, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> And it helps that Durben is registered. His comp average is sub 10.
> So maybe 8+10+11
> Best case scenario 7+9+10 (notice Kirt's WC times?)
> We could get 1st


 
ive been able to sub 11 avg everyday lol


----------



## Mal (Nov 4, 2011)

Florian said:


> just say which cubes you need and then somebody may answer.
> Why do you want to buy from 10 different people?


 
I am not buying from 10 people just 2. But since I am buying from 2 people I am just wondering if anyone else is selling or trading?


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 4, 2011)

Mal said:


> I am not buying from 10 people just 2. But since I am buying from 2 people I am just wondering if anyone else is selling or trading?


Read my PM, answer it please.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 5, 2011)

Mal said:


> I am not buying from 10 people just 2. But since I am buying from 2 people I am just wondering if anyone else is selling or trading?


 
its sarcasm dude lol


----------



## Mal (Nov 10, 2011)

I can't wait till the competition! So close!


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm now confused about this.
Can someone please explain how the rounds work? 
I have quite a bit of questions to be answered, hope that's okay with someone :]


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2011)

5 solves in each round. Best and worst are taken out and the remaining 3 solves are averaged (mean)

A set number of people progress to the next round (ranked by speed of course)


----------



## Dene (Nov 10, 2011)

Were we going to squeeze in a final round of 5x5? We have plenty of time at the end, really.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 15, 2011)

Dene said:


> Were we going to squeeze in a final round of 5x5? We have plenty of time at the end, really.


 
Yss, the schedule has been updated.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 15, 2011)

Damn straight it has. Cheers homie


----------



## Mal (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone have a X-cube I could buy from them on Melbourne Cube Day?


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh, does anyone have bicycle playing cards for sale? I really need better playing cards then these crappy dollar store decks.


----------



## pappas (Nov 20, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> Oh, does anyone have bicycle playing cards for sale? I really need better playing cards then these crappy dollar store decks.


 
They sell bicycle cards at mind games which is really close to Melbourne Central. I'm going there during melbourne cube day because I need to buy new cards.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh okay, can I come with you? And how much are they each pack?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 20, 2011)

I've about 4-5 decks of Bicycle/Copag cards that I was just going to give away at a meetup...

Tim.


----------



## pappas (Nov 20, 2011)

TimMc said:


> I've about 4-5 decks of Bicycle/Copag cards that I was just going to give away at a meetup...
> 
> Tim.


 
Can I pls have a deck then?

EDIT: @peterorz yea, of course you can come with me.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 20, 2011)

Are you still going to give them away at MCD?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, I'll bring some decks.

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 23, 2011)

First competition Im going to miss sadly. Got an all weekend rehearsal with my latvian rock band ( the one that appears on most of my youtube vids - doing a 24 year reunion gig in december!). So no vids from me....
Have a great comp and hopefully there'll be another one late Jan...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2011)

Any chance of... FAZMUM?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 23, 2011)

Tim Major, can I buy a new WitTwo at the comp? 1/3 of one of the corners in mine broke off, so now it locks up heaps.


----------



## Mal (Nov 23, 2011)

Tim Major at MCD can I buy a white Zhanchi, a black Guhong, a Black Zhanchi and 2 Black WitTwos?


----------



## Mal (Nov 23, 2011)

Also does anyone want to do a Tower Cube Solve at the comp?


----------



## andojay (Nov 23, 2011)

fazdad said:


> First competition Im going to miss sadly. Got an all weekend rehearsal with my latvian rock band ( the one that appears on most of my youtube vids - doing a 24 year reunion gig in december!). So no vids from me....
> Have a great comp and hopefully there'll be another one late Jan...


 
what? no Fazdad, who's going to MC?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 23, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Any chance of... FAZMUM?


 
fazmum will be there just for drop off and pick up - dont think she can stay as there's plenty to do.


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2011)

I never see fazmum anymore! I guess she's bored of it all


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Nov 24, 2011)

fazdad said:


> First competition Im going to miss sadly. Got an all weekend rehearsal with my latvian rock band ( the one that appears on most of my youtube vids - doing a 24 year reunion gig in december!). So no vids from me....
> Have a great comp and hopefully there'll be another one late Jan...


I can probably film some. If FAZ can bring a memory stick (8 gb) or a hard driver to the competition, I can copy him the files later.


----------



## hic0057 (Nov 24, 2011)

Can someone give me directions to getting to the Venue (cafeteria). I know how to get to the Spirtual Centre (previous venue) but where to after that (from 377 Franklin Street) ?


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2011)

Head downhill towards Swanston street. Turn left and walk towards La Trobe Street. Melbourne Central is on the diagonal opposite side to where you will be standing. It's pretty hard to miss. Behind you should be RMIT, across one road will be a museum thing with some grass areas out the front, across the other road will be Hungry Jacks. The last corner is Melbourne Central. Anyway, go over to Melbourne Central and on the corner you will see an escalator going up. Go up the escalator, and basically go straight ahead. The foodcourt is about 100 metres away. You'll see the foodcourt is kind of a horse shoe shape, go around to the left side, and you will see Obento and Oporto next to it, and we should be in front of there.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 24, 2011)

Dene said:


> Head downhill towards Swanston street. Turn left and walk towards La Trobe Street. Melbourne Central is on the diagonal opposite side to where you will be standing. It's pretty hard to miss. Behind you should be RMIT, across one road will be a museum thing with some grass areas out the front, across the other road will be Hungry Jacks. The last corner is Melbourne Central. Anyway, go over to Melbourne Central and on the corner you will see an escalator going up. Go up the escalator, and basically go straight ahead. The foodcourt is about 100 metres away. You'll see the foodcourt is kind of a horse shoe shape, go around to the left side, and you will see Obento and Oporto next to it, and we should be in front of there.


That's the meet-up spot.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2011)

Look across at RMIT from Melbourne central. Take the diagonal forward/left fork. Go about 20 metres, before entering RMIT. Once inside there's 3/4 steps, then a forward path, then a relatively steep path up to the left.
Assuming there will be RMIT people around, just ask. Hopefully there will be signs. The turn off into the cafeteria is just after a cafe.


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> That's the meet-up spot.


 
Aaah right, I was thrown off, forgetting that the venue is in the cafeteria  . Well, I already gave detailed directions to the cafeteria earlier in the thread.


----------



## Mal (Nov 24, 2011)

So the competition is held at the RMIT University with big RMIT letters on the front of it? Sorry for the dumb question just checking.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2011)

No it has big letters with "Melbourne Uni" on it!


----------



## Mal (Nov 24, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> No it has big letters with "Melbourne Uni" on it!


 
Ok thanks and did you read my PM about the cubes?


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 24, 2011)

Lmao.
Tim, bring a white QJ Pyraminx to MCD please <3


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 24, 2011)

tim, 
could i please get a new preferablly white but don't care what colour wit two
thanks Jack


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2011)

Mal said:


> Ok thanks and did you read my PM about the cubes?


 
You keep mentioning a PM that I haven't received.
that's not an invite to send me one


----------



## Mal (Nov 24, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> You keep mentioning a PM that I haven't received.
> that's not an invite to send me one


 
I thought I sent you one? I will send it now.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 24, 2011)

andyzhangdayu said:


> I can probably film some. If FAZ can bring a memory stick (8 gb) or a hard driver to the competition, I can copy him the files later.



Thanks - ill try and remember to give him a memory stick


----------



## Durben (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll be able to come tomorrow.  However I'll be arriving a little late. 

Could I possible buy a WitTwo at the competition from someone? I don't have any decent 2x2. Thanks.


----------



## Faz (Nov 25, 2011)

Pappas - I have your zhanchi.


----------



## pappas (Nov 25, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Pappas - I have your zhanchi.


 
thx, considering its a present have I bought you enough stuff from the canteen?


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 25, 2011)

I might be a little late :S


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 25, 2011)

Durben said:


> I'll be able to come tomorrow.  However I'll be arriving a little late.


Good to hear that you're coming, I'm surprised you finally could make it. How late will you be?


----------



## Faz (Nov 25, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> thx, considering its a present have I bought you enough stuff from the canteen?


 
too much. But the cube feels a bit odd.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 25, 2011)

[18:45] <cuboy63> damn
[18:45] <+aronpm> wr!
[18:45] <Asdfgfdsa> :O
[18:45] <kinch2002> 
[18:45] <cuboy63> WOOHOOOO
[18:45] <_henrik> :O
[18:45] <Selkie> !?
[18:45] <Piecez> 23/25 in what time?
[18:45] <_henrik> yay
[18:46] <Piecez> ,tell zane_c first. congrats ;P
[18:46] <+Nibblr> Piecez: Noted.
[18:46] <+aronpm> 57:48


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> [18:45] <cuboy63> damn
> [18:45] <+aronpm> wr!
> [18:45] <Asdfgfdsa> :O
> [18:45] <kinch2002>
> ...


 
Talk about shattering the old WR. Congrats (Zane?)!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 26, 2011)

Well done! You get what seems like your favourite icon for that
:tu


----------



## Jakube (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats Zane, 
Awesome job, 
your the person who the deserves the WR in Multi.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats Zane


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

Congratulations, Zane. You deserve it.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 26, 2011)

YYYYYEEAH ZANE! :tu


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 26, 2011)

any other interesting news?


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 26, 2011)

yeah any other WR ？


----------



## aronpm (Nov 26, 2011)

not really, Zane and I both got 35 in 3bld final (I won, and 35.59)


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 26, 2011)

:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 26, 2011)

aww....is it over yet?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 26, 2011)

5 different people getting sub 10s today.

Durben won.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 26, 2011)

wut what was his and Faz's avg??


----------



## aronpm (Nov 26, 2011)

Faz left early.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 26, 2011)

ahhh...that explains it....so who were the people who got the sub-10s and also what events did Faz miss?


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 26, 2011)

@Anyone -
Did I get into 3x3 finals? I left early D:


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 26, 2011)

Decent comp for me (except for 3x3)

In 3x3 2 of the solves had +2s and one had a pop D: That and a ton of bad cases. Not even sub 30 :fp

2x2 was good, 3 5 second averages the best being 5.19 (?)

OH was also good 1:01.81 (?) single, (yeah I know I suck)

Fun comp



Petezorzz said:


> @Anyone -
> Did I get into 3x3 finals? I left early D:



If your signature is up to date then I doubt it


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 26, 2011)

Alcuber said:


> Decent comp for me (except for 3x3)
> 
> In 3x3 2 of the solves had +2s and one had a pop D: That and a ton of bad cases. Not even sub 30 :fp
> 
> ...


 
My sig isn't up to date + I got 15.xx and 19.xx in 2nd round ;]


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 26, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> My sig isn't up to date + I got 15.xx and 19.xx in 2nd round ;]


Most likely not, I think the slowest average in the finals was like ~ 14-15


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah fair enough ;]


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll check out how the rubiks race is later 
Ppl who got sub 10: me, Cameron, Nick, Durben, Feliks


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 26, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> ahhh...that explains it....so who were the people who got the sub-10s and also what events did Faz miss?


 
Faz got no WRs which is what I assume you're interested in. So why does it matter which events he missed.

Edit: Faz 6.5~, Durben 8.81, Kirt 9.48(?), Pappas 9.48(?), Cameron 9.8(?).

And Aron 10.09.


----------



## chris w (Nov 26, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> I'll check out how the rubiks race is later
> Ppl who got sub 10: me, Cameron, Nick, Durben, Feliks



Epic good job everyone, not Luke? :/


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 26, 2011)

nothing else interesting?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 26, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> nothing else interesting?


 
OH YEAH I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT FAZ GOT WR AND ****.

my bad


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 26, 2011)

I got 9.93 lol

@chris w, Luke didn't get one :/


----------



## Dene (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry about the crappy comp guys. I think we need a bit of a break from competitions for a while, and maybe then people will be more motivated to help out to make things happen.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 26, 2011)

I was trying to help out


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 26, 2011)

No 2x2 WR for Cameron?


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 26, 2011)

Dene said:


> Sorry about the crappy comp guys. I think we need a bit of a break from competitions for a while, and maybe then people will be more motivated to help out to make things happen.


 
Are you guys going to do Melbourne Summer Open in late January. If you are, I will be going to that comp.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> No 2x2 WR for Cameron?


 
I know, right? I'm just waiting for that day...


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 26, 2011)

I actually like to judge, it's fun ;]
I'll judge at every comp I'll be at to help!


----------



## pappas (Nov 26, 2011)

I got 9.38.  
@Dene: You do know I judged/ran/scrambled for every event I wasn't in except for the bld final and half a round of 3x3? Also loads of others helped for the most of the day. Also considering the schedule was a bit unrealistic the comp didn't go that badly.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 26, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> I'll check out how the rubiks race is later
> Ppl who got sub 10: me, Cameron, Nick, Durben, Feliks



I feel kind of guilty for getting sub-10, I'm usually not that fast. I was more in shock than happy after the solve.



Tim Major said:


> Faz got no WRs which is what I assume you're interested in. So why does it matter which events he missed.
> 
> Edit: Faz 6.5~, Durben 8.81, Kirt 9.48(?), Pappas 9.48(?), Cameron 9.8(?).
> 
> And Aron 10.09.



Mine was 9.84, I think it was F R U R' U' F' for OLL and then anticlockwise A-perm.



Dene said:


> Sorry about the crappy comp guys. I think we need a bit of a break from competitions for a while, and maybe then people will be more motivated to help out to make things happen.


 
Like how long do you mean? I don't think the competition was that bad, just too many events were scheduled for the time we had. Also, I think because it is the end of the year (just after exams for a lot of people), people were a lot more tired at this competition. If we have Melbourne Summer in late January, I think people will be more motivated.


Ickenicke said:


> No 2x2 WR for Cameron?



Nah, 2.32 average in the first round, then 2.6x and 2.90. 

DYKs:
-Zane is just so insane at Multi, congrats on WR. :tu
-I was doing FMC when he got it, and the cheering gave me a fright.
-I got another DNF at FMC, I think I'll just stick to doing it in weekly competitions.
-Only 3 people competed in FMC, all using OLL and PLL, with results being 47, 49 and DNF.
-After this, I doubt we will have FMC again.
-There was a fire alarm on for a while during the break between 3x3 finals and awards.
-Usually Faz owns at 3-5 and OH, but without him Durben did.
-Aron is really quiet.
-But congrats to him on winning 3BLD. 
-Good venue, lots of tables, not too public, but still not too far to get to MC and other places.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 26, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> I was trying to help out


 
You could've helped out more, but it *certainly* wasn't your fault. When we were down on numbers you helped a lot. 

I don't want to do any fingerpointing but if you've been to more than 2 comps and you're still not helping out, you don't deserve to do your solves. No one is paid, we are doing it for *you*.

Do you think I enjoy scrambling? No, but if I didn't help who would. It's in your own interest to help out. Any competitions from now on, won't have the glorious 2 days, 17 events and multiple rounds. We'll be cutting more and more cutoff times and dropping events.

Thanks to people such as Mal, Jono (Holmes-Brown), who were at 1st/2nd competitions and were always happy to help out. And several RMIT people who weren't competing at all, yet helped out. I've been judging/scrambling and running since my first comp, and when done with a good team it's a good experience.
Today however it was just stressful. With sometimes there's only 3-4 judges, because of many helpers being in the one group. My finals 4x4 average took at least 20 minutes from 1st solve to last. TimMc was stuck scrambling for our group, and there were few judges. Other people need to start helping more, too many people just sit back solving all day.

Now I typed this post over the course of 20 minutes so forgive for my train of thought wandering.


----------



## Florian (Nov 26, 2011)

Was a nice Competition
DYK:
-I was awesome in 2x2 compared to at home
-Its because i was using a WitTwo and not a not-broken-in LanLan
-I got 2.61 single and 3.91 average
-I was 2nd in the final with 4.02 average same average as last final.
-Feliks left earlier
-thats why i got 2nd in 2x2 3rd in 3x3 2nd and 2nd in 4x4
-My average in 4x4 was 56.xx in the final, but it actually was 53.xx because i DNFed my first solve(52.25) because of an r
-Nick has beaten me by 0.42 seconds in 5x5 final
- I weren't staying until awards so i just grabbed my trophy and the rubik's race thing and went home.
-Feliks took my 4x4
-Nick Pappas"Your's and faz cube are turning pretty similar"
-I brought a timer to the competition and i took one home, however it's not the same timer, the timer i have now i a bit broke =(


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 26, 2011)

why did Faz have to leave earlier?


----------



## aronpm (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll post dyks when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 26, 2011)

faz is staying over at a friends place for the night, in bendigo i think


----------



## TimMc (Nov 26, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> You do know I judged/ran/scrambled for every event I wasn't in except for the bld final and half a round of 3x3?



Yeah, you did help out quite a lot today. Thank you 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 26, 2011)

*Live Results*

http://live.cubing.net/MelbourneCubeDay2011

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 26, 2011)

TimMc said:


> http://live.cubing.net/MelbourneCubeDay2011
> 
> Tim.


 
thank you =D


----------



## andojay (Nov 26, 2011)

Photos! from our Professional Photographer Luke!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robotichead/sets/72157628157057839/

Even though he had to leave after 2pm/Lunchtime

Venue was good. no stairs having to climb up with heavy equipment eg. tables or timers. 

I tried to get people I knew who might be able to help judge on the day. 
I got Scott and Luke. Scott helped out a lot! he might complete next time aswell.
Luke helped with the stage yesterday (Friday) and scorecards and stuff

:tu Tim Major's rant


next time. Generated scorecards instead of writing them all out!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 26, 2011)

Results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MelbourneCubeDay2011

Next time Tim, assuming I'm not as busy as I have been recently, we should print out/email everyone their judging/scrambling/running duties.
More fair for current helpers like me because as Jasmine pointed out then we don't feel guilty taking breaks, and also we can plan it so there's always enough judges. It worked well at MSO2010.

Edit:


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 26, 2011)

3x3 1st, 7th
3x3 2nd, 5th
3x3 finals, 2nd lol

i now has 3 official sub 10s xD


----------



## andojay (Nov 27, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MelbourneCubeDay2011
> 
> Next time Tim, assuming I'm not as busy as I have been recently, we should print out/email everyone their judging/scrambling/running duties.
> More fair for current helpers like me because as Jasmine pointed out then we don't feel guilty taking breaks, and also we can plan it so there's always enough judges. It worked well at MSO2010.
> ...


 
nice photo of zane-y

By next time, I'll be able to scramble stuff... 
I did well doing Aron's 2x2! YAY for coloured scrambles


----------



## pappas (Nov 27, 2011)

1st round of 3x3: 10th 14.xy avg
2nd round of 3x3: 3rd 11.6x avg
Final 3x3: 8th (last) solves were 17,9,25,13,13 
So inconsistent.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 27, 2011)

I broke my PB - 1st solve ever at my 1st comp ;]
And then I broke it afterwards, unofficial though.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 27, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> ...we should print out/email everyone their judging/scrambling/running duties...



Yeah, it worked well with 4 dedicated helpers at MSO2010. We tried it again at MWO2011 but several helpers didn't show up and the plan was ruined.

I'm thinking of doing registration with online payment so that competitors commit to showing up. About 9 people dropped out at the last minute or didn't show up for MCD2011. Either way, it'd be easier to assign these roles when we know for certain who'll be showing up. It can easily be included in the schedule online.



Petezorzz said:


> I broke my PB - 1st solve ever at my 1st comp ;]


 
Nice 

Tim.


----------



## Florian (Nov 27, 2011)

The guy who is making the school's newspaper asked me if i could write an article about the competition.
Can somebody help me i have no idea what to write.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 27, 2011)

DYKs:
- I got to Melbourne Central for the meetup at about 9:30am, and left RMIT at 7pm. Very long Friday.
- Despite being told to by Emily (in IRC), I didn't purr in Dene's ear
- Kirtpro - he got a few sub10 avg5s during practice on Friday.
- I judged his 9.93 and signed the scorecard with "Apm ツ"
- Zane's 23/25 WR one of the most intense things I've watched
- I clapped so hard when he finished that my hands hurt
- It's also the first non-100% mbld WR since Clement's 4/5 in 2007 (the first WR under the new mbld regulations)
- My 57 in the first round of bld was really nerve-racking and very slow memo+turning for safety
- I got an 11.18+2 
- But I got a 10.09 nl judged by Jasmine Lee 
- toastman is super cool and should do bld chess
- my 35.59 bld had like a 5 second pause
- and might be the fastest memo in comp maybe? (around 9 I think)
- Andy is really nice (sending me a memory stick with the video of my 35)
- my 5x5 solves were done during group 2 even though I was in group 1 (my cube+scorecard went missing for a little while after my first solve)
- Tim Major's 4x4 is impossible to scramble correctly (it had to be solved about 4 times during scrambling on one scramble)
- Josh- "I want to scramble this cube but I don't even know if he [petezorzz] is here" (Peter, you're quieter than me... XD)
- Bryson has an awesome surname (Azzopardi sounds kinda like Azza Puddy)


----------



## Faz (Nov 27, 2011)

aronpm said:


> DYKs:
> - Zane's 23/25 WR one of the most intense things I've watched
> 
> - My 57 in the first round of bld was really nerve-racking and very slow memo+turning for safety
> ...


 

- yessu
- that was also intense
- "has a party"

Nice job on all the sub 10's guys
DYK
-Luke Bruce did his trademark "finally" after Zane's WR 
-Florian's 5x5 is still insane - except for the lockup which probably cost a WR :s
-I'm forever doomed to only get 3 points in multi
-On the last cube, I simply didn't memo 3 edges :fp

And with the competition problems, I think the main things were:
-TimMc getting up late (forgivable)
-Lazy people being lazy, especially during setup.
-Lack of judges


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 27, 2011)

Florian said:


> The guy who is making the school's newspaper asked me if i could write an article about the competition.
> Can somebody help me i have no idea what to write.


 
i wrote about worlds a while ago for school lol

write bout.....
goals for melbourne cube day
if you achieved it
write about how you went, eg, results, nervousness, tired, practicing, that sorta thing
feliks left early, more chance of winning
durben flew to melbourne from philippines, less chance lol
what you won


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 27, 2011)

@Aron
What does Josh mean? "I don't know if hes here?" o.o


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 27, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> And with the competition problems, I think the main things were:
> -TimMc getting up late (forgivable)
> -Lazy people being lazy, especially during setup.
> -Lack of judges



You weren't there for the worst of it. And we dropped 2 events, but we still finished more than 30 minutes late.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry I couldnt help out for the day. In future I would suggest that on the registration website the following WCA regulations be listed in large font and bold:

*1e2) All competitors should be available for judging, if needed by organisation team. Penalty: disqualification of the competitor for the competition.
1f2) All competitors should be available for scrambling, if needed by organisation team. Penalty: disqualification of the competitor for the competition.*

Wonderful to hear about Zanes achievement. It was always just a matter of when.


----------



## Mal (Nov 27, 2011)

-Wow Zane!
-I suck at 2x2 
- My official best time was a PLL skip and it was 18.xx
-I LOVE JUDGING!
-It sucks faz had to leave.
-Was I annoying you faz, you sounded annoyed?( or were you just in a rush)
-Nick Pappas is mad! He has the same last name as me!
- Florian is cool!
-Peter is cool!
-Aron is cool! 
- Dene is nice!
-The meetup was mad!
-It was nice meeting everyone!


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 27, 2011)

Mal said:


> -I LOVE JUDGING!
> -Was I annoying you faz, you sounded annoying?( or were you just in a rush)
> -It was nice meeting everyone!


Nice to see you like to judge, you could help out a lot at future comps, I like to judge as well.
I think you mean ".. you sounded annoyed?"
Nice meeting you too


----------



## Faz (Nov 27, 2011)

Mal said:


> -Was I annoying you faz, you sounded annoyed?( or were you just in a rush)


 
Nope, I wasn't annoyed by you at all  You were really nice and helpful too.
It was probably just being in a rush, and trying to sort out your cube


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 27, 2011)

Besides agreeing to some suggestions, I don't have much to add to this. As David suggested, it seems clear that we have to emphasise and enforce WCA regulations 1e2 and 1f2.

We do need to factor in the amount of new cubers attending this competition. In the first rounds of 2x2 and 3x3, I judged a number of competitors who wanted a quick walk-through of an official solve. I don't blame them for lacking the confidence to volunteer judging. After lunch, many of these new cubers stepped forward to give a hand, that was much appreciated. 

On a side note, the venue was great and everyone was really friendly as usual. 

Hmm, I'll try to think of some DYKs that haven't been mentioned. DYK...

-I didn't expect 5x5 to be so competitive?
-Toast's shirt had '43,252,003,274,489,856,000' wrote on it?
-team BLD step-solves with Aron are fun... except when there is parity?
-the security alarm went off, luckily it was during the break between 3x3 final and awards? 
-Luke did an awesome job with the photography? 
-Tim McMahon + mo = one creepy photo? 
-actually, several creepy photos?


----------



## David0794 (Nov 27, 2011)

Faz, what did you do on your last OH solve (DNF)? The average would have been sub14 if you got a sub14.25 single 

Oh and congrats to Zane of course!


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Nov 27, 2011)

hey i left my timer at the comp. it would have been on the table i was sat at. the 3 saved times are i think 4x? 2:5x? and 8.6x? and the rest button is a bit damadged. if anyone has it and could keep it safe for me till i can get to a meetup i will be very happy. hopefully someone has it. thanks.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 27, 2011)

BruceCubing28 said:


> hey i left my timer at the comp. it would have been on the table i was sat at. the 3 saved times are i think 4x? 2:5x? and 8.6x? and the rest button is a bit damadged. if anyone has it and could keep it safe for me till i can get to a meetup i will be very happy. hopefully someone has it. thanks.


I do remember an anonymous timer left over, I'm fairly sure it was packed away with the RMIT equipment.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 27, 2011)

BruceCubing28 said:


> hey i left my timer at the comp. it would have been on the table i was sat at. the 3 saved times are i think 4x? 2:5x? and 8.6x? and the rest button is a bit damadged. if anyone has it and could keep it safe for me till i can get to a meetup i will be very happy. hopefully someone has it. thanks.


 
Yeah, I probably have it.

Tim.


----------



## Florian (Nov 27, 2011)

BruceCubing28 said:


> hey i left my timer at the comp. it would have been on the table i was sat at. the 3 saved times are i think 4x? 2:5x? and 8.6x? and the rest button is a bit damadged. if anyone has it and could keep it safe for me till i can get to a meetup i will be very happy. hopefully someone has it. thanks.



I brought a timer to the Comp and took one home, but i took the wrong one home.
I think i have yours as the reset button is a bit damaged. The orga-team has probably mine


----------



## Florian (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Tim Major (Nov 27, 2011)

David0794 said:


> Faz, what did you do on your last OH solve (DNF)? The average would have been sub14 if you got a sub14.25 single
> 
> Oh and congrats to Zane of course!


 
It was a 17. Just a bad solve, no excuses


----------



## toastman (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome event everyone, even though I failed pretty hard.
- My first 2x2x2 was a 5.80s, was a "PBL Skip"... which took me about 2 seconds to recognize.
- I spent so much time in the last couple of weeks focussing on my BLD Memo, and stuffed my only solve with an execution mistake. NOOOO!!!. I still remember the whole damn thing.
- Zane's multi was NUTS. There were so many cubes that by the end of the attempt a few of them ended up in danger of being pushed off the table! Dude you might want to watch for that. (A solved cube pushed onto the floor is a DNF?)

Anyway, great to see you all again. I'll be back! (And hopefully us Sydney-folk will get a comp up and running before too long!)


----------



## Shpionxxb (Nov 28, 2011)

Why Feliks didn't solve in final round?


----------



## Mal (Nov 28, 2011)

Shpionxxb said:


> Why Feliks didn't solve in final round?


 
He left early.


----------



## Mal (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Faz that Lingyun you gave me, had you done any solves on it? Like good OH solves or normal 3x3 solves?


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2011)

I hadn't really done any solves on it, no.


----------



## Mal (Nov 30, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> I hadn't really done any solves on it, no.


 
Ok thanks. It's a good cube. And you put torpedoes in it didn't you? Florian and me found out at MCD.


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope, it had them in already I guess.


----------



## Mal (Nov 30, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Nope, it had them in already I guess.


 
Ok thanks for the cube it's amazing!


----------



## Florian (Nov 30, 2011)

Mal said:


> Ok thanks. It's a good cube. And you put torpedoes in it didn't you? Florian and me found out at MCD.


 
It's a LingYun Version 2, it has Torpedos already, the only thing i found out was, that they have different coloured Torpedos in one Cube.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 30, 2011)

I know this is the wrong place to post, but it was my only way to get Melbourne cubers' attention :]

Does anyone have a white shengshou 4x4 v3 they are willing to sell?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 30, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> I know this is the wrong place to post, but it was my only way to get Melbourne cubers' attention :]



There's actually a "Speedcubing in Melbourne" thread...

Tim.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 30, 2011)

TimMc said:


> There's actually a "Speedcubing in Melbourne" thread...
> 
> Tim.


 Just thought I would post here because it took less clicks ...
I'll post on that thread next time :]


----------



## Mal (Nov 30, 2011)

Florian said:


> It's a LingYun Version 2, it has Torpedos already, the only thing i found out was, that they have different coloured Torpedos in one Cube.


 
Yeah you referred to it as 'Chinese torpedoes'.


----------



## Dene (Dec 1, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> Just thought I would post here because it took less clicks ...


 
How does that work?


----------



## Florian (Dec 1, 2011)

@Pete it's totally the wrong thread, because MelbCubeDay is already over it might make sense in the upcoming MelbSummerOpen-Thread.


Any Video of Feliks 6.55


----------



## Mal (Dec 1, 2011)

I got Feliks 11 second OH single.


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 1, 2011)

Well sorry for posting here then, I'll post somewhere else.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Dec 1, 2011)

Florian said:


> It's a LingYun Version 2, it has Torpedos already, the only thing i found out was, that they have different coloured Torpedos in one Cube.



[video]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMzI2NDE4ODAw/v.swf[/video]


----------



## Durben (Dec 1, 2011)

Florian said:


> Any Video of Feliks 6.55



Sorry I only posted it now.


----------



## Florian (Dec 11, 2011)

Does anybody still has the timetable?


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2011)

Tim might, but we didn't follow it at all. Why do you want it?


----------



## Mal (Dec 11, 2011)

I was hoping for a 6x6 round.


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2011)

So was I.


----------



## Florian (Dec 11, 2011)

People asked me to write an article about the comp.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 11, 2011)

Florian said:


> Does anybody still has the timetable?


 
It's up here for the moment:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/MelbourneCubeDay2011/schedule/

Ignore the fact that it says Perth. It's the MCD schedule.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2011)

Florian said:


> People asked me to write an article about the comp.


 
hmm well, I couldn't give you the exact timetable that we ended up keeping to, but bear in mind we cut out 6x6 and 7x7, and didn't start 4x4 until about 2pm after lunch.


----------



## Mal (Dec 16, 2011)

Faz why didn't you come to the meetup the day before?


----------



## Dene (Dec 16, 2011)

Mal said:


> Faz why didn't you come to the meetup the day before?


 
My guess is that he had school.

But seriously man, get over it, this competition was a long time ago.


----------



## Mal (Dec 16, 2011)

Dene said:


> My guess is that he had school.
> 
> But seriously man, get over it, this competition was a long time ago.


 
Yeah I was just wondering why.


----------

